# ISO good churro recipe?



## lovestoeat (Mar 28, 2008)

I had some churros not too long ago.  It was everything I've been looking for ever since... ok a little exaggeration.  But I have been on a hunt for a good churro recipe.  Anybody have one that they've tried and love it?


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2008)

lovestoeat said:


> I had some churros not too long ago. It was everything I've been looking for ever since... ok a little exaggeration. But I have been on a hunt for a good churro recipe. Anybody have one that they've tried and love it?


 

i would be interested in a recipe too. come on guys , help us out.


babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, put me in line for a recipe as I don't have one either and would love one! Luckily they sell them everywhere in our neighborhood, DW loves the cream filled one followed by strawberry, I like the strawberry followed by the cream filled one so it works out


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 30, 2008)

I LOVE churros!  Here's a recipe I've used (only once or twice-- it's easier to just buy them from a cart) for a Spanish or Mexican style churro.  These aren't as soft and thick as the large ones you buy at fairs in the States... they're quite crispy, actually.  But very yummy!  The chocolate dipping sauce is a must.

Recipes : Churros : Food Network


----------



## auntdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Never had a churro but it sounds like an Italian zeppole.  

Churro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2008)

- I wondered what those were - I saw them at a Mexican restaurant we go to.


----------



## lovestoeat (Mar 30, 2008)

i just like the plain ones with cinnamon sugar.  Had some in the LA area, but none here where i live.  I'll check out the food network recipe.  Thanks!


----------

